# Do You Know Who You Are?



## formula1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Just something for my brothers and sisters to ponder and remember.  God Bless!


1) Christ is in you

Romans 8:10 But if Christ is in you, although the body is dead because of sin, the Spirit is life because of righteousness.

2 Corinthians 13:5 Examine yourselves, to see whether you are in the faith. Test yourselves. Or do you not realize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you?—unless indeed you fail to meet the test!

Colossians 1:27 To them God chose to make known how great among the Gentiles are the riches of the glory of this mystery, which is Christ in you, the hope of glory.

John 15:4-5 4 Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit by itself, unless it abides in the vine, neither can you, unless you abide in me.  5 I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing.

1 John 2:10 Whoever loves his brother abides in the light, and in him there is no cause for stumbling.

1 John 2:3-6 And by this we know that we have come to know him, if we keep his commandments. 4 Whoever says “I know him” but does not keep his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him, 5 but whoever keeps his word, in him truly the love of God is perfected. By this we may know that we are in him: 6 whoever says he abides in him ought to walk in the same way in which he walked.

1 John 3:9 No one born of God makes a practice of sinning, for God's seed abides in him; and he cannot keep on sinning, because he has been born of God.

1 John 3:24 Whoever keeps his commandments abides in God, and God in him. And by this we know that he abides in us, by the Spirit whom he has given us.


2) You are in Christ

I Corinthians 1:30-31 30 And because of him you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, righteousness and sanctification and redemption, 31 so that, as it is written, “Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.”

Ephesians 2:13 But now in Christ Jesus you who once were far off have been brought near by the blood of Christ.
Colossians 3:4 When Christ who is your life appears, then you also will appear with him in glory.

2 Thessalonians 1:11-12 11 To this end we always pray for you, that our God may make you worthy of his calling and may fulfill every resolve for good and every work of faith by his power, 12 so that the name of our Lord Jesus may be glorified in you, and you in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.

1 John 2:28 And now, little children, abide in him, so that when he appears we may have confidence and not shrink from him in shame at his coming.


3) Christ is in God

Colossians 3:3 For you have died, and your life is hidden with Christ in God.

Romans 6:10-11 10 For the death he died he died to sin, once for all, but the life he lives he lives to God. 11 So you also must consider yourselves dead to sin and alive to God in Christ Jesus.

1 John 4:15 Whoever confesses that Jesus is the Son of God, God abides in him, and he in God.

2 John 1:9 Everyone who goes on ahead and does not abide in the teaching of Christ, does not have God. Whoever abides in the teaching has both the Father and the Son.


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 11, 2017)

Christ is God.

Is abiding in Christ  dependent on my actions?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 11, 2017)

*re:*

Can you have a abiding relationship with your spouse with without communicating, nurturing, serving each other, growing together and loving one another?  How long would it last if you didn't?

2nd question, In that relationship, would those things be 'action' in your eyes?


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 12, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Just something for my brothers and sisters to ponder and remember.  God Bless!
> 
> 
> 1) Christ is in you
> ...




I have read your scripture choices and I stand back in awe or in fear. I thank you for you kind reminder.

I have highlighted the last one, not because it stands out, but because it got me thinking of how people who know the teachings of Christ and are His can have very different stands on what they perceive is God's right course in the events that demand of a saint to do right, to say rightly, to think rightly, and to promote God's righteousness in the world.

And then it occurred to me that in the world opinions have far more sway on individuals than facts. The world teachers on opinions because they have such great influence on how we think, act and teach.

 But does God teach opinions? Is His will a force standing on opinions or facts? Does God judge with opinion or fact?

If I am correct that God, that Jesus, is a man of facts and charitable  to the people who's opinions are formed of those the world upholds, then what is my righteousness as a saint? Do I model my outlook for and from the many opinions out there or do I make my best effort at the facts?

I know well to let myself be carried away with all sorts of opinions to the point of editing the facts of the reality of an event in favor of this or that view-- I dare say that all saints agree on this. But why do saints, knowing this, disagree so often on the facts? and " knowing who they are in Christ" yet  have opinion and  moral outlooks so divergent?


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 12, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Can you have a abiding relationship with your spouse with without communicating, nurturing, serving each other, growing together and loving one another?  How long would it last if you didn't?
> 
> 2nd question, In that relationship, would those things be 'action' in your eyes?



so abiding is dependent on my actions?  is abiding salvation?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 12, 2017)

*re:*



gordon 2 said:


> [/COLOR][/U]
> 
> I have read your scripture choices and I stand back in awe or in fear. I thank you for you kind reminder.
> 
> ...



I really am in awe of the goodness of God and a healthy fear of Him knowing His goodness leads us to this: That we are established in Him!  In Christ, God has accomplished this in us, that is, as we remain in Him.

I don't see God as opinion or facts:  Truth just is!!!

Your righteousness is replaced with His and He has done this for you just because He loves you!  Men make efforts toward Him via what they know or think they know.  But God thru Christ is the one really building the house and it is on His firm foundation! Thank God that Christ is my master builder!

Divergent opinions and moral outlooks are based in man's knowledge!  God's truth destroys it but only if man 'dies'!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 12, 2017)

*re:*



marketgunner said:


> so abiding is dependent on my actions?  is abiding salvation?



You need to answer the first 2 questions before you ask others!


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 13, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Can you have a abiding relationship with your spouse with without communicating, nurturing, serving each other, growing together and loving one another?  How long would it last if you didn't?
> 
> 2nd question, In that relationship, would those things be 'action' in your eyes?



one is married, then abides. 

Abiding is the relationship,  not the commitment. The commitment is fixed and not dependent on the strength of the relationship.

I am my father 's son.  fixed. I also may or may not have a relationship with him . The relationship with God is the same. It does not affect the relationship that He is my God. I can abide with Him to my benefit, not His.


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 13, 2017)

formula1 said:


> You need to answer the first 2 questions before you ask others!



I apologize , I didn't follow.

Abiding is action but not to sustain the relationship. It is complete in our salvation. We benefit by abiding.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 13, 2017)

*re:*



marketgunner said:


> one is married, then abides.
> 
> Abiding is the relationship,  not the commitment. The commitment is fixed and not dependent on the strength of the relationship.
> 
> I am my father 's son.  fixed. I also may or may not have a relationship with him . The relationship with God is the same. It does not affect the relationship that He is my God. I can abide with Him to my benefit, not His.





marketgunner said:


> I apologize , I didn't follow.
> 
> Abiding is action but not to sustain the relationship. It is complete in our salvation. We benefit by abiding.



I would say one begins to abide in marriage even before the wedding but other than that I generally agree.

If salvation (i.e. justification) obtained by simply trusting the One who provides, then relationship (abiding in Him) begins.  What I know of Christ is that at that point he will never let me go no matter my response or effort towards Him. 

But the question that remains is this, can I grow in relationship (abiding in Him) if I choose not to involve myself with Him?  Can I ever truly enter into the waters of sanctification (transformation by the Holy Spirit) without my own willingness?

My answer from genuine experience is this:
1) God will insure my sanctification one way or the other.  The 'other' sure can be a hard road!
2) Sanctification is much easier if I involve myself with Him! (with the Word, Prayer, Supplication and Fellowship with the saints)

Even though that was not what the OP was about, does that make sense to you?


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 13, 2017)

Being made whole for His purpose takes our total willingness to His direction


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 13, 2017)

to add to the op.,,

Since Christ died for all sins,  does this apply to the sins of Angels too?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 13, 2017)

marketgunner said:


> to add to the op.,,
> 
> Since Christ died for all sins,  does this apply to the sins of Angels too?



Don't know and don't really care but likely not!


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 13, 2017)

that is strange

Angels are ministering spirits  to us for us to lead us to salvation.

why would you not consider?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 13, 2017)

*re:*

I don't have scripture for it that is specific enough for me to accept it!


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 13, 2017)

marketgunner said:


> that is strange
> 
> Angels are ministering spirits  to us for us to lead us to salvation.
> 
> why would you not consider?



I don't want to make angels dance on the head of a pin here, but are not angels by nature and definition yes and no beings and fully  cognizant for what team they are ministering. They are not fence sitters... sweet hearts to the saints today and players the next and that in any way they could be groomed to change team.

 But also like someone said, I don't care...about angels... other than the good ones could dance a little louder these days.


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 13, 2017)

formula1 said:


> I don't have scripture for it that is specific enough for me to accept it!



Heb 1:14

Are they not all ministering spirits, sent forth to minister for them who shall be heirs of salvation?

They help us.  The good ones. The evil spirits do not


----------



## formula1 (Dec 14, 2017)

While angels are ministering spirits to us on earth, this scripture does not say Christ died for the sins of angels as well as men.

So that doesn't work.


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 14, 2017)

He died for sinners. Period

The angels ministering to us have not sinned thus do not need salvation.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 14, 2017)

*re:*

Post #12, you asked the question

I respectfully request that you stay on topic to the OP from this point forward!


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 14, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Post #12, you asked the question
> 
> I respectfully request that you stay on topic to the OP from this point forward!



The Question : "Do you know who you are" is being addressed

One has to understand who we are as spiritual beings in  fleshly vessels to correctly understanding the relationship with God and the importance and opportunity 
to abide.


----------

